# SEOUL | Meritz Fire & Marine Insurance Jung-gu Office | 90m | 295ft | 20 fl | U/C



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another office building proposed for the CBD.

To be completed in 2022.
https://www.mk.co.kr/news/realestate/view/2019/08/589960/


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

*Prep works have apparently begun!*





















Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Height to be 90m (well precisely, 89.92 meters, I don't know why this number is squared on the announcement board, probably someone had too much soju).












Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Naver Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Source: Kakao Maps


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Daum 카페


----------

